
Ask HN: How to Process Millions of SVG to PDF - theory_of_10
We’re building an API in Django that’s responsible for converting millions of SVG images to PDF. The current implementation is slow where tens of thousands could take hours and I am wondering if you have experience with a low level library that could improve the performance
======
supakeen
Depends entirely on your setup but this work seems a good fit for a job queue
where you can spread the work over multiple machines and processes.

I believe celery has integrations for Django.

